# rapid breathing baby goat-why?



## debrawood (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello fellow goat friends I need help figureing out what is wrong with my bottle baby ! He is one goat of 3 that I got from a livestock auction, that I have had problems with from the beginning ! He is a ng, about 1-2 months old. He came down with cocci about the 3rd day I had him. Him and his brothers both had the cocci. They were treated with corrid, probios, baking soda, and numerous other things. They all recovered, but periodically he would get diarrea from eating too many greens. Anyway, he was fine again until last week. He started with diarrea again for 2 days, then he was bloated, then I had to get him away from an oleander bush and I think he had a bite of it because he bloated big time, had a rancid smelling breath when he burped, like his rumen was acidic smell. I thought ok maybe he got poision from the bush so I got the charcoal briquets because I read that you can use that to help them when they are posioned. I also gave him some pepto, and a pencillin shot in case he had pnemonia, with the fast breathing. I JUST DON'T KNOW ANYMORE ! It's almost like a panting that a dog would do. He eats some hay, takes his bottles, ( 3 8oz. bottles through out the day. He kinda does this has breathing through his nostrils and they kind of move quickly ! Its just weird. If anybody knows what this could be please help !


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

It could be a lot of things - have you taken his temp? That is going to be your best indication of whether he is sick. Normal temp is between 102 and 103.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Foul breath is never a good thing. Does he cough or sneeze after/during drinking? He may have had a problem with aspiration prior to your purchase.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup take his temp - is he panting only when its hot out or all the time?


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

This probably won't help for this time, but for future reference, try to find charcoal that is not in briquet form. Yes, charcoal can be wonderful for treating ingested poisons, but unfortunately, those little uniformly-shaped briquets are made from by-products of manufactured wood, and they have additives to make them burn more easily and consistently. They also have some sort of binder added to make them hold together. Lump charcoal is safer to give. "Activated" charcoal is the best, because it has tons of tiny holes that increase its surface area, making it much more effective.


----------



## debrawood (Feb 23, 2011)

*rapid breathing*

It's really strange because he still is doing it, but at times only a little bit. My thermomter broke so I am going tomorrow to get another one. He doesn't have the bad breath anymore, but he does seem to look a little bigger on the left side sometimes, but when I pick him up and feel it its not hard. He does seem to sneeze/cough when he takes his bottles, but I thought it was because he is a sloppy sucker ! lol He inhales the milk.


----------



## debrawood (Feb 23, 2011)

He seems to pant more when it is hot out.


----------



## debrawood (Feb 23, 2011)

I will take his temp tomorrow .


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oleander is very poisonous to goats..I would fence them off so the goats can not get to them. Im sorry your little guy is going through so much...panting can be he is hot..some can not handle the heat as well as others...our sannen begin panting at 90 degree weather...when he is panting..take him to the shade and put a cool rag under his arm pit area see if xooling him off wont help..he might enjoy a bowel of fresh cool.water as well....if you can sit out and watch them play and so forth...se if you can see a pattern...also as stated a temp wpuld be good. Most goats with fever stand off by themselves..back hunched, tail tucked...but every so often a sick goat with fever shows no sign until down, so a temp will help.


----------



## debrawood (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone he is finally doing much better. He isn't panting or fast breathing anymore than all of the other goats ! It was pretty warm today and he acted great ! He's back to eating good too ! Thank you everyone I knew I could count on all of you !


----------

